# In car camera - Just bought one



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've been looking at in car cameras for a while for evidence purposes should the worst happen and have priced a few up at the £200-£300 mark.

Following deafening constructive evaluation of the situation by SWMBO, I turned to ebay and found this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300589529867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

...which I've now bought.

I don't expect much for the price, but if it works then it works I guess. We'll see...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Been looking for something similar.

Be interesting to see how you get on with it etc.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

neilos said:


> Been looking for something similar.
> 
> Be interesting to see how you get on with it etc.


I'll update the thread when I've had a go.

There's loads of others at less than £100 so it might be an idea to step up to one of those if necessary. I'd rather do that then fork out £300. :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Very interested in this, if you get chance id love to know what the qualitys like :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

GR33N said:


> Very interested in this, if you get chance id love to know what the qualitys like :thumb:


I'll report back as soon as I've had a go.

Come to think of it, I'll just post a video taken with it :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Any update on this one?
I have decided to buy a in car camera but looking for something very discreet but can record everytime the car moves


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Good price interested to hear OP's thoughts on it.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

mistryn said:


> Any update on this one?
> I have decided to buy a in car camera but looking for something very discreet but can record everytime the car moves





GSD said:


> Good price interested to hear OP's thoughts on it.


I've not forgotten to update the thread, it's not been delivered yet


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

I have my eye on this one from Ebay
New Car BlackBox FINEVU CR-300HD 1920x1080 5Megapixel 16GB Car Camera Recorder

More expensive but more discreet and has GPS and a motion sensor


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

I run one similar but without the IR leds, and Im wondering if the IR leds will reflect off the windscreen.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

fulcrumer said:


> I have my eye on this one from Ebay
> New Car BlackBox FINEVU CR-300HD 1920x1080 5Megapixel 16GB Car Camera Recorder
> 
> More expensive but more discreet and has GPS and a motion sensor


That's the sort of thing I had in mind but given the price, perhaps not worth it.

I might consider it if this one turns out to be a joke, but we'll see.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well it got delivered about 40 minutes ago but the SD card I also ordered hasn't and SWMBO says I'm not allowed to take the one out of the camera as she hasn't uploaded the latest photos...

Hopefully get the SD tomorrow and go for a quick drive and post the video.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Good lord, your wife/GF sounds like a nightmare! 

dump her photos and get out there on the road man, the whole detailing community is waiting.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> Good lord, your wife/GF sounds like a nightmare!
> 
> dump her photos and get out there on the road man, the whole detailing community is waiting.


Brave words indeed :doublesho


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sure if the OP's OH wanted something she would demand him to do it instantly! I know this because mine is the same! Bloody women! 

You fellas may also find this in-car vid with added commentary on poor driving a good view. It's fairly good quality and with sound but not sure what he used exactly.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well as promised here's a quick video I took earlier, just went around the block.

I don't think the quality is brilliant but it's not terrible at the same time. The rattling you can hear I think is my stepdaughter's wheelchair in the back of the van, but it does sound like the camera. I will confirm this once it's been in the Panda.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That's quite good quality for what the camera costs.

I'd just like one that does continuous recording.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

neilos said:


> That's quite good quality for what the camera costs.
> 
> I'd just like one that does continuous recording.


You mean when the car's parked up?

It looks like it can be set up to do that, just leave it on and plugged in to the power socket. It's also got a mode where it'll turn on as soon as it detects movement.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I was looking at the GoPro cameras...but got all the use it would get....I decided against it. I got an iPad windscreen mount delivered this morning. Will see how good the 1080p camera on this months run to the West Coast & Skye


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

You are going to drive about with an Ipad on your screen!?!?!?

:lol:


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Schodoodles said:


> I'm sure if the OP's OH wanted something she would demand him to do it instantly! I know this because mine is the same! Bloody women!
> 
> You fellas may also find this in-car vid with added commentary on poor driving a good view. It's fairly good quality and with sound but not sure what he used exactly.


"When coasting down hill, select a lower gear.... blah blah I'm a better driver than everyone else."

Heaven forbid anyone drive an automatic!!! Plus - he's following an Audi A5, which may well have cruise control enabled, which means the car will brake for you if the speed increases.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks for posting the video, it looks good.

Not sure how much better than the £14.99 options on ebay or the ipod/iphone app which does the same thing, but looks good so far.
cheers


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> You are going to drive about with an Ipad on your screen!?!?!?
> 
> :lol:


It's not going to be in front of me - most likely affixed to the passenger side window.....or other glossy surface.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Can you not get one to fit in the front bumper or grill of the car like the new bmw's with there infra red cameras? might be much better plus can be hidden away out of site and still get a good view if the lens is wide enough?

Id always be a bit weary of tea leafs about and me having a camera on display.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Can you not get one to fit in the front bumper or grill of the car like the new bmw's with there infra red cameras? might be much better plus can be hidden away out of site and still get a good view if the lens is wide enough?
> 
> Id always be a bit weary of tea leafs about and me having a camera on display.


That's a concern of mine too - I'll be removing it overnight and hiding it out of sight when parked somewhere.

I'm not aware of any that would go on the grille as you suggest, but it might be a bit more difficult getting a power supply to it anyway.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Did anyone have any pics of this attached to windscreen?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

packard said:


> Did anyone have any pics of this attached to windscreen?


I'll go and get one now...

It is dark though so not sure how good it'll be.

Give me 5 mins.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Right, here we go...


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

this is a great dash cam as shown in this vid...

NWS for language though!





 :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

swissrob said:


> this is a great dash cam as shown in this vid...
> 
> NWS for language though!
> 
> ...


pure class lol at the lorry driver made my night


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

It looks good, but doesnt seem to be clear enough to pick out number plates or road names. I would assume the purpose for having one is to be able to report to police if an accident happens and use as evidence ?

Or it is simply for entertainment value ?


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

closer is far far better, obviously this is at night so not comparable to day.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the idea, but would love that that is less conspicuous ie now suction style mount that would blend in more to the top/behind rear view


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

is there a video taken by the ebay camera ??


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

swissrob said:


> is there a video taken by the ebay camera ??


Post 16 of this thread :thumb:


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

doh! thought it was just a pic ! thanks.


----------

